# Worried about seeing my Dr



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,

i have my doctors appt in 1 weeks time and I am very nervous, mainly because i have little faith in my doctors as they have been useless with other things in the past. I have always suffered with very heavy very painful periods that were also very hit and miss. They generally fob me off and I do get annoyed so I think I need to have a game plan especially as I am betting that they will blame the contraception I have previously used even though I have been ovulating (according to clearblue fertility monitor) My DH has had his doctors and he has an appt Friday to log in his sperm sample, i just want to get this moving and find out if there is something wrong or if it just hasn't happened.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Marshmallows

Depending on your age and how long you have been ttc, they should at the very least arrange simple blood tests for you. Here are the NICE guidelines as to what you should be offered. http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG011niceguideline.pdf Depending on your age/length of time ttc and the outcome of the blood tests (and your DH's tests), you should then be referred to a specialist fertility clinic. If you have a history of irregular cycles, then you should push for the tests and to be referred to a specialist clinic in any case (and the NICE guidelines say this).

It isn't easy but you need to stand your ground if necessary. Print out a copy of the guidelines and take them with you if you think that would be helpful.

You don't say what age you are but the quicker you get the ball moving, the better if you have been ttc for a while. If your current doctors won't help, then I would say it is time to move practice as a lot of valuable time can be wasted when doctors don't respond adequately, especially for older women but even for younger ones if there turns out to be problems with low egg reserve etc.

You may be pleasantly surprised, however, by your doctor's response - hope this turns out to be the case.  When I initially went to my GP, I was really surprised by how seriously they took things and how quickly I got referred.

Good luck

Ellie

/links


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply and the link. I am 26 (need to do the signature bit like the rest of you) my normal female doctor is on extended leave and i am not sure if that will work in my favour or against me. I am hoping it will work for me as it will be like a clean slate. My husband and i have been trying for 14 months now and i have years worth of diaries for my periods and also a ttc diary which i think will definitely work in my favour.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck, and fingers crossed you won't have any hassle.  

Ellie


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Ellie.st said:


> Good luck, and fingers crossed you won't have any hassle.
> 
> Ellie


Thank you, it went really well. I have to go for a blood test between day 2 and 6 of my cycle (going tomorrow which is day 4) and have to go again on day 21 (although this is a sunday so she said i could go on the fri or mon) she said if they are all fine then she is referring me to the hospital for more tests which i should have already had done due to my heavy and painful periods and the fact my mum has endometriosis. I am so happy it was this different doctor and i know this sounds nasty but i hope the normal lady doctor doesnt come back anytime soon as she would have fobbed me off


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Marshmallows

I am so glad to hear that the appointment went well and that you are sorted out for getting your blood tests done.  You're on the way now!  

PS: If the Day 21 results are not as they should be, I would ask to get them done again next month on the actual Day 21 of your cycle, as having them done on the exact day might make a difference.  (And if your cycle is more/less than 28 days long, then get the test done 7 days before your next period is due). However, hopefully, this month's test is being done close enough to the actual day to see if you have ovulated.

PPS: If your normal doctor is that unhelpful, I would definitely think about changing to someone else when she comes back to work, especially if you are having tx by then, as a supportive GP can make things so much easier.  Even if you are being treated by a fertility clinic, you may need to get blood tests etc done by your GP, and an unhelpful one could make things more difficult than they need to be.

All the best.     

Ellie


----------



## marshmallows (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Ellie, I will see how long my Dr is on extended leave for and go from there I think, my cycles have been 25/26 days lately so it may be a good thing I am having my next blood test on day 19.


----------

